# Ungodly England



## Lee (Dec 13, 2004)

Dear friends,

Forgive me if this topic is on the wrong forum but I am new to the board. It amazes me how ungodly England has become. As recently as yesterday (sunday) the Archbishop of York said that England was no longer a Christian country. Christmas celebrations have been banned in some of our towns and cities in case they offend non christians.

England was once one of the most Christian societies in the world. Sadly it is now an ungodly society in which people get drunk, take drugs, have sex, watch and participate in violence. Christianity is being squeezed by the liberals. I thank God that Christianity is still strong in America and throughout the world. 

Merciful father please save England and Great Britain.

Lee


----------



## crhoades (Dec 13, 2004)

Just ran across this...thought you could shine some light on it. Sounds like what you're talking about.

Jedi Knight 5th on UK faith list
Click here for story


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 13, 2004)

remeber that song on the cartoon Robin Hood?

_A pox on that phony king of England_


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Dec 13, 2004)

ancestor worship??

Trust me aint just England!!


----------



## Lee (Dec 13, 2004)

I agree Paul its not just England but most of the Western World. At least the Christian faith in America remains strong. My point really is how can a country like England which had such a strong Protestant faith become such a secular society. I just don't get it? The industrial revolution and the 1960s have a lot to answer for. If only we could turn back time!!

I hope my signature requirements are okay Paul.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 13, 2004)

It is sad to see how far places where once the light of the gospel shined brightly have fallen. This week is the anniversary of the establishment of Reformed Presbyterian as the national church of Scotland (December 15, 1567), but Scotland is not exactly a "city set upon a hill" these days. Nor is New England, or Geneva. Western lands need a new Reformation in our day, by God's grace. Sometimes I hear about how African churches send missionaries to the USA for purposes of evangelisation. May God fan the flames of Reformation once again!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Dec 13, 2004)

Lee,

Your signature looks good.

Amazing to me, given history, that the Enlightenment and romantic Period overhauled Europe in its conceptions of theology. Europe as been around so long that it has had a longer time to corrupt.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Dec 13, 2004)

Well look at this way they wouldnt be building an empire like the EU if they were christian-plus if they were christian they would kick mussel men out!!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> remeber that song on the cartoon Robin Hood?
> 
> _A pox on that phony king of England_



That song is a classic from one of the classic Disney movies of all time!

The Phony King of England - Phil Harris

Oh the world will sing of an English King 
A thousand years from now 
And not because he passed some laws 
Or had that lofty brow 
While bonny good King Richard leads 
The great crusade he's on 
We'll all have to slave away 
For that good-for-nothin' John 

Incredible as he is inept 
Whenever the history books are kept 
They'll call him the phony king of England
A pox on the phony king of England! 

He sits alone on a giant throne 
Pretendin' he's the king 
A little tyke who's rather like 
A puppet on a string 
And he throws an angry tantrum 
if he cannot have his way 
And then he calls for Mum while he's suckin' his thumb 
You see, he doesn't want to play 

Too late to be known as John the First 
He's sure to be known as John the worst 
A pox on that phony king of England! 

While he taxes us to pieces 
And he robs us of our bread 
King Richard's crown keeps slippin' down 
Around that pointed head 
Ah! But while there is a merry man 
in Robin's wily pack 
We'll find a way to make him pay 
And steal our money back 

The minute before he knows we're there 
Ol' Rob'll snatch his underwear 
The breezy and uneasy king of England 
The snivellin' grovellin' 
Measly weasely 
Blabberin' jabberin' 
Gibberin' jabberin' 
Blunderin' 
Wheelin' dealin' 
Prince John, that phony king of England 
Yeah!


----------



## turmeric (Dec 14, 2004)

Okay, post-mills, explain this whole thread! There's WAY too much optimism goin' on!


----------

